# Cayenne Pepper



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello there,
Would like to find the implication or adverse effect of cayenne papper on our dogs who conduct searches/tracking. Hope someone out there will be able to shed some light. Cheers.


Regards,
Colin


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> Hello there,
> Would like to find the implication or adverse effect of cayenne papper on our dogs who conduct searches/tracking. Hope someone out there will be able to shed some light. Cheers.
> 
> 
> ...


I have read that survivalists talk about leaving little piles of cayenne in their wake, or sprinkling household ammonia, to throw off tracking dogs. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello Connie,
I have read that survivalists talk about leaving little piles of cayenne in their wake, or sprinkling household ammonia, to throw off tracking dogs. Is that what you mean?[/quote]

Yes, think I am on track with your question. Do these things help the bad guy evade out serach dogs' work ? How they affect our K9 nose/scent then ? Thanks.


Regards,
Colin


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know.

I know that some people say that ammonia and cayenne do affect tracking dogs. 

Sounds to me like they would, but maybe the tracking experts will help.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Colin and others viewing this thread

Probably best not to get to far into a discussion about ways to intentionally throw tracking dogs off-scent. Another moderator pointed this out; I agree 100% I recognize this is not intentional but we've a lot of LEOs here as well as mostly law-abiding citizens and this thread could go bad, quickly.

Colin, would suggest you PM David Frost and Andres Martin...they have lots of man-tracking experience between them...to get their input, for starters. But let's keep it off of public threads.

Admin, feel free to overrule me on this one...


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Hey Colin and others viewing this thread
> 
> Probably best not to get to far into a discussion about ways to intentionally throw tracking dogs off-scent. Another moderator pointed this out; I agree 100% I recognize this is not intentional but we've a lot of LEOs here as well as mostly law-abiding citizens and this thread could go bad, quickly.
> 
> ...


Hello Woody,
I agree with you and am thinking off asking the moderator to delete my post on this one. It wasn't intentional at the first place. Hope I did not commit any damage here.


Regards,
Colin


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

No harm done, I'm sure all of Connie's pot-smoking hippie neighbors down in the freakshow that is her area were too stoned to read this. And too filthy to ever consider having ammonia in their homes. And they use patchouli to cover up scent, anyways.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> No harm done, I'm sure all of Connie's pot-smoking hippie neighbors down in the freakshow that is her area were too stoned to read this. And too filthy to ever consider having ammonia in their homes. And they use patchouli to cover up scent, anyways.


Hello Woody,
Is that the reason Connie works her dogs ?  But, seriously, not sure it is easy to leave round in that condition where you are surrounded by unwanted element. Cheers.


Regards,
Colin


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Cayenne pepper, depending on the concentration will make a dog sneeze, not quit, but sneeze. Ammonia generally makes them look for a way around it. You have to understand the drive of a good track dog to understand their unwillingness to quit. Additionaly, it's called a dog team for a specific reason. The human, contrary to popular belief is not always just an anchor on the end of a leash. There are tactical approaches to such incidents, which I won't discuss. It makes good television and movie material and always helps the "beloved bad guy" get away. There is a world of difference between TV and movies and reality. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No specifics here but my friend has close to 300 acres that she lets people hunt deer in exchange for getting to *find* them.

Anyway, they have tried *most* tricks we know about and have come up with creative ones and the dogs may have to work a little harder but they figure it out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> No harm done, I'm sure all of Connie's pot-smoking hippie neighbors down in the freakshow that is her area were too stoned to read this. And too filthy to ever consider having ammonia in their homes. And they use patchouli to cover up scent, anyways.


AGING hippie neighhbors! Let's be precise! :lol: 

Oh, man, I do remember patchouli.......... The 70s was a very fragrant decade. :!:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG I remember patchouli as well!!!

When I was in college, there was a group of hippies (well, by then, Saigon had fallen and I guess they were post hippy hipies), who lived out in a bunch of old farm houses without running water or electricity in Athens GA - place was called "Fowlerville". In the summer they would take an evening dip in the stream but in the winter......................pe-ooh. Now that was rank and the patchouli did not help!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, wait a minute. I was a child of the sixties, and I 
*should* remember patchouli.

But Woody........... :?:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

_Remember_ pachouli? It's _still_ rampantly used in Asheville!

Back on topic, I've used cayenne pepper to keep fosters (and Jak) out of the trash, but I don't know if it's because of sniffing it in, or actually eating it as he tried to pull something out of the can.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

<<Remember pachouli? It's still rampantly used in Asheville! >>

Now now, you just gotta love Asheville; it has character!

I hear the Citizen-Times has been raising a stink about the FOREST (the new body farm) all the way over in Culowhee, even though the folks in Culowhee are fine about it.

[got to meet the fellow heading it up and he seems like a nice person very interested in Cadaver dogs and was blown away when several of us confirmed they can can pick out cremains from ash]

And, since we can't really explore the original post to the depths - yet another sequi - Sandy Anderson, dba "Sandy Crumrine" is allegedly back in business training assistance dogs in Roanoake. Yikes.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> *should* remember patchouli.
> 
> But Woody........... :?:


I used to manage the only hippy restaurant in Norman, OK ("The Lovelight," and no, I am not making that up). That was in the early 90s when the Rainbow Family--basically, a new generation of hippies who steal more than regular hippies (LEOs, you have met them and know them well if you didn't know the name of these people, here you go)--were going strong in Norman:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Family

Smelly, filthy, stoned, lazy, and dumb is no way to go through life.

So anyways, I used to have the pleasure of getting people like this to show up for graveyard bakery shifts for minimum wage. One of the places where I learned my motivational skills ("Enabling change through intellectual beatdowns").

Favorite Rainbow Family moment? One of them--actually a person I thought quite a lot of, even though she was a smelly, dirty theif--brought in her sweaters to show me, she wove them all herself. They were made out of hair. Dog hair. She would wear them to prep bakery items, I have no idea how many customers ate muffins spiked with Rainbow mutt sheddings. But she was a very sweet person. Trapped in a world of filth and theft.

(Least) Favorite Rainbow Family moment? Had a RF guy in the prep line have a natty dreadlock fall out of his hair into the soup. Customer bought some cream of tomato and got a nice mouthful of hippy dander and flaked dead skin cells in an unwashed hair soup stock with accents of Patchouli. A unique dish.

I am not kidding when I say that even today smelling patchouli makes me edgy and angry. And reminds my that, even if I am a left winger, it would not take much to have me physically assault some fool in a rastafarian hat and clothing he made out of burlap and duct tape who decided to take out five minutes to educate me on the beauty of the mary jane as well as why anarchy is the only legitimatie structure of gov't. And that kind of beating, to my knowledge, is still legal in Oklahoma.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I forgot all about the Rainbow people. For a bunch of people into the environement, they trash and devesate every place they go - guess they don't undersand the phrase "walking softly in the wilderness"

I have a Rainbow story - when we lived in Asheville - knew a lady who did NOT believe in soap. For real. Never did understand that one. She got into a patch of poison ivy and asked me what to do and I said "You are going to have to take a HOT shower and use lots of soap" and "Wash your clothes in hot water with detergent" 

You would have thought I had just placed a cross on the skin of a vampire!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Woody! You used to live in Norman? I don't remember the "Lovelight", but campus corner and the Mont are still thriving.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Woody, check your spelling when you're conducting "intellectual beatdowns." :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey jenny

Tri posteng from a blackberry. And let me know when you are ready for one.

Becky, yeah, it was on buchanan, about thirty yards south of othello's. It was a lot of fun.


----------

